# "Imperial Litany of Triumph"



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

So, I was bored, and stumbled across this on Youtube. If you watch it with the sound on, it's NOT SAFE FOR WORK. I thought the pictures they put with given things in the song were pretty funny, though, so I thought I'd drop a link off here.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Eh, mate, that is pretty ******* funny (I'm not at work!).

"...sushi... **** yeah!" is probably the daftest line in it.

In a collection of pretty daft lines.

I advise everone to watch, when there are no children/adults/religious people/grandmothers/Americans/Tau/anyone else present - any or all (or more) of these people may get offended.

:grinning cyclops:


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

Haha that was the funniest damn thing ive seen all day! Definitely a must watch... TACO BELL! F**K YEAH! :biggrin:

Also, 40k Porno? Disturbing....


----------



## lolwut (Apr 15, 2008)

the emperor was obviously american


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

lolz! I love how "Disney World" was Abbadon smashing Cadia...

-Dirge


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

oh i remember this song! its from the 'Team America' movie!
watch it now

failiure to do so is punishable by death :laugh:


----------



## The_Pi (Mar 20, 2008)

awesome, no more words....


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

LMAO!!  Diseyworld doesn't look friendly (nor does baseball either)


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

Baseball with thunder hammers... :biggrin:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Casmiricus said:


> Baseball with thunder hammers... :biggrin:


Man, I want to play baseball with a thunder hammer. But I want to carry it with me after I hit the ball. :scare:


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Ludoldus said:


> Haha that was the funniest damn thing ive seen all day! Definitely a must watch... TACO BELL! F**K YEAH! :biggrin:
> 
> Also, 40k Porno? Disturbing....


agreed 

but part of me wants to google it.


----------

